

Seth, I have updated your Passion/Pop Curve - rovivor
http://rovivor.com/2008/05/seth-i-have-updated-your-passionpop-curve/

======
TrevorJ
Do you think that it is possible to have a single product, but a "two-legged"
marketing approach that caters to the center of both those bell curves? Are
there any examples of this? I'd argue that as a brand, Apple does this (High
end graphics guys love Apple, as do college chicks)

